# Which is the best online shopping website in India?



## coolblue (Mar 4, 2007)

Which do ya all think is the best online shopping website in India? Which sells genuine stuff with transparency?

All feedback welcome.


----------



## freebird (Mar 4, 2007)

*manoramaemart.com
straight trade afaik


----------



## Pathik (Mar 4, 2007)

www.futurebazaar.com


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes futurebazaar.com does look attractive and reliable...
also indiatimes has awesome daily offers but dunno its reliability...


----------



## unni (Mar 4, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> *manoramaemart.com
> straight trade afaik


They have some great offers for a few days, according to their newspaper (Malayala Manorama).
This one is from TV18: *www.homeshop18.com/

Note: I have never done any online shopping before.


----------



## santu_29 (Mar 4, 2007)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> also indiatimes has awesome daily offers but dunno its reliability...


indiatimes is the best.. n reliable. i have bought a lot of stuff from it.. mostly delivers within 1-2 days...


----------



## bhutbhut (Mar 4, 2007)

I think its www.sifymall.com


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 4, 2007)

I also find www.futurebazaar.com reliable.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Mar 4, 2007)

^^^ + 1 , n indiatimes shopping is a gud place with loads of  cool stuff
cheers


----------



## coolblue (Mar 4, 2007)

Do you think its safe and RELIABLE to buy SOFTWARE from Indiatimes? Like Windows XP Home Edition or Office 2007? Will I really get a sealed boxed set of Genuine Windows XP (which no one has used before or opened!)? Does anyone here have any experience in buying SOFTWARE from Indiatimes?


----------



## sspradhan (Mar 4, 2007)

Well i wud rate it like that---
1.indiatimes
2.sify
3.rediff
4.futurebazaar
last.ebay(dont ever buy from ebay. EBAY s**ks)


----------



## cvvikram (Mar 5, 2007)

www.futurebazaar.com is a very good shopping site.


----------



## freebird (Mar 5, 2007)

i got a stroke seeing the prices of DVD writers in sifymall 
around 4000 rupees! they sure are living in 2004!


----------



## binnybansal (Nov 26, 2007)

for books www.flipkart.com is the best website in India. Excellent customer service and great discounts


----------



## joshjohn (Nov 27, 2007)

Well... it depends on the type of product you need... the customer service provided... the delivery pace...

If you are looking for groceries, cookies and chocolates then there is this site 
*www.storrz.com which gives a gr8 service... Once i had bought a different kind of atta and realised it only after opening it up.... I just called up their customer care and they offered me a replacement...  Seriously i was shocked... never expected a replacement for a used product.... But the only negative aspect is that tey dont deliver groceries outside india...


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 27, 2007)

well this a tech site, so please suggest some sites for tech related product & services


----------



## infibeam (Jun 17, 2008)

infibeam.com site for buying cars and bikes online and here you can get other products like books, cameras,health equipments


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 17, 2008)

^lol.....noob marketer


----------



## saqib_khan (Jun 17, 2008)

How abt techshop.in


----------



## praka123 (Jun 17, 2008)

worst = theitdepot.com


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jun 17, 2008)

any indian store that accepts paypal?
except ebay


----------



## sourav123 (Jun 17, 2008)

*www.homeshop18.com

This is from Network18 group and recently awarded best Indian shopping website by pcworld.


----------



## superuser (Jun 18, 2008)

www.ebay.in


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 19, 2008)

Indiatimes prices are not updated..'regularly...recently i checked a price for speaker and found it to be 8k higher than official pricing... 
I think as for chennai people are concerned...itdepot.com is simply awesome with their daily special offer and stunning range of products...its good.. 

But take my advice..,
Bookmark all the above given sites and search for your product and choose which ever offers you for best price...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 19, 2008)

its todphod.com

by KMD Of TE.
very good dealer.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 19, 2008)

^that site isnt launched yet


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 19, 2008)

If you notice, quite a few of the above posts are by users with 0 posts


----------



## prasad_den (Jun 19, 2008)

Some sites which I always rely on:
www.indiaplaza.in
www.homeshop18.com
www.futurebazaar.com
www.ebay.in (I'm very particular about ebay -- I buy only from powersellers with more than 99% positive responses, and who are a member of ebay for more than a year)


----------



## pirates1323 (Jun 19, 2008)

which of them accepts PayPal as payment option ?!


----------



## prasad_den (Jun 19, 2008)

^^ Only ebay..


----------



## pirates1323 (Jun 20, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> ^^ Only ebay..



yea thts only wht I use ... and its the best


----------



## prasathvishnu (Jun 20, 2008)

*General:*

IndiaPlaza.in [My Favorite]
FutureBazaar [My Favorite]
HomeShop18
RediffShopping
IndiaTimes
Sify Shopping shopping.sify.com
Ebay.in [Good for used items]

*Speficic:*

GadgetsGuru gadgetsguru.in
Cafe Gadgets cafegadgets.com
Gadgets.In

*Misc*
Compareindia.com


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 20, 2008)

Anybody using AXIS BANK's debit cared with Verified by Visa? I actually tried to register today on indiatimes shopping but there was not a sinle axis bank card option.


----------



## int86 (Jun 20, 2008)

IndiaPlaza.in 
FutureBazaar


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 21, 2008)

int86 said:


> IndiaPlaza.in
> FutureBazaar


+1


----------



## nitinbatra (Aug 12, 2008)

It was first time when i was using my credit card with a doubt of misuse of my credit card number and i was worried about product quality also, But it was really splendid experience and I bought 17" TFT at best deal price that was comparatively less to other online shopping store. I bought that from www.retailsdirect.com. I got there compelete range of electronic product at very less price.


----------



## trigger (Aug 12, 2008)

nitinbatra said:


> It was first time when i was using my credit card with a doubt of misuse of my credit card ...


 
hehe


----------



## chesss (Aug 12, 2008)

indiaplaza/futurebazaar/rediff/indiatimes overcharge like crazy
Except for a few items ofcourse..like pen drives


----------



## diya (Jun 9, 2010)

indiaplaza.in 
www.buytheprice.com  (its new but it has some really good offers on products.)


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 9, 2010)

I have had bad experiences with Rediff shopping and Indiatimes shopping. Rediff delivered sub-standard quality item.

While I was trying to make a purchase for an AC, futurebazar showed competitive rates. At the final checkout point they told me that the product I put in my cart was out of stock. Which is good practice. Now when I went to Indiatimes, those fools booked my order, charged my credit card and after 15 days told me that they product is out of stock. In the meantime my ICICI CC charged me some Rs. 500 for that transaction. Now ICICI is not returning those Rs. 500. I mean is this some kind of scandal going on. ICICI/Indiatimes must have divided that money among themselves...I do not know how many other netizens they must have duped... 

So I would like to go back to futurebazar


----------



## qwe1 (Jun 9, 2010)

no probs with ebay.in till now.but surely am impressed with some other recs.thank you


----------



## diya (Jun 10, 2010)

i bought a Mobile phone from www.buytheprice.com and the delivery was just 2 days. I have shopped often online but the delivery of buytheprice is really quick.
Thier range of products is very limited however.


----------



## tboss (Jun 11, 2010)

One more computer shopping site which you guys are missing is www.anythinginit.com. This is very nice computer store with neat details regarding the products and prices less than many other online shops.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey, look at the thread date..why dig up old threads?


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 15, 2010)

I usually shop from indiaplaza.in
They provide awesome services like rewards, coupons for shopping etc and price are reasonable.
I get 50-100rs coupon most of the times..and still have 5 left till the end of this month..do give this site a try.


----------



## RakeshSharma (Nov 26, 2011)

There are many websites that are coming up in India to sell products. The product range too varies from site to site. For online grocery shopping, try mygrahak.com. This full online grocery store has items just as any other physical grocery store. Most importantly, you can pay cash-on-delivery, thus you don't need to part away with your money till you get the product.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 26, 2011)

Dear Rakesh, Please take a few seconds and see the date of the original post. 

Regards,
Sarath

P.S.: You are always welcome to try out the link below and contribute "Online shopping ......" See below


----------



## RakeshSharma (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you for pointing that. Have posted in your new thread. Thanks again.


----------

